# My Husband Died Two Years Ago Today



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 23, 2020)

I had come home to get some rest because I was exhausted and stressed out. I was at the hospital for between 8 and 14 hours a day during the two weeks he spent in ICU. Two of his children had caused a ruckus because they didn't want us to honor the wishes he set forth in his living will. His youngest daughter, an attorney, drew up the document; she and I were named his medical POAs.  She is the one who called me around 2:30 and said the doctor had called her to say "Father" would not make it til daylight. Right after that, the doctor called me. I think they had called me before but I was too out of it. 
My step daughter took the 30 minute Uber ride to the hospital as I quickly got ready and ordered my Uber. Luckily the hospital is only 5 minutes away because the driver initially went to the wrong pick up address, adding to my anxiety.  My step daughter, his sister, one of his brothers and I were with him when he passed. My son (his step son) and some of his other children got there shortly after. The hospital allowed us to stay with him for quite awhile until someone from the funeral home came to take him away.

Early this morning I had a dream about my husband that made me laugh in my sleep. So today, I'm remembering the laughter, not only in that dream but the laughs we had over the years. 
.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2020)

How nice your husband came to you this way.


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Lee (Dec 23, 2020)

Shows your hubby is thinking about you too Diva


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 23, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I had come home to get some rest because I was exhausted and stressed out. I was at the hospital for between 8 and 14 hours a day during the two weeks he spent in ICU. Two of his children had caused a ruckus because they didn't want us to honor the wishes he set forth in his living will. His youngest daughter, an attorney, drew up the document; she and I were named his medical POAs.  She is the one who called me around 2:30 and said the doctor had called her to say "Father" would not make it til daylight. Right after that, the doctor called me. I think they had called me before but I was too out of it.
> My step daughter took the 30 minute Uber ride to the hospital as I quickly got ready and ordered my Uber. Luckily the hospital is only 5 minutes away because the driver initially went to the wrong pick up address, adding to my anxiety.  My step daughter, his sister, one of his brothers and I were with him when he passed. My son (his step son) and some of his other children got there shortly after. The hospital allowed us to stay with him for quite awhile until someone from the funeral home came to take him away.
> 
> Early this morning I had a dream about my husband that made me laugh in my sleep. So today, I'm remembering the laughter, not only in that dream but the laughs we had over the years.
> .


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 23, 2020)

Gosh Hon, I am so sorry for your loss, but that dream shows he must have been thinking of you too . So happy he left you with some laughter today...he must have been a very special guy


----------



## Remy (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm sorry. That's got to be hard. I hope you have good support after his death.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 23, 2020)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 23, 2020)

How wonderful he came to you.  He wants youto know he's blissfully happy and he loves you!


----------



## Pecos (Dec 23, 2020)

Your husband sounds like a very wonderful and thoughtful man. 
Having had a love like that is a great gift and the dreams and memories are treasures to be held close to your heart.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 23, 2020)

*I do remember when you lost your husband.  Mine will be gone two years next April.  I hope you are doing well. The holidays can still be tough.*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2020)

Sending you my caring, @OneEyedDiva 

I am glad about the shared laughter, coming back to you.  Thanks for sharing all of that with us, too.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 23, 2020)

Hugs, Diva.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 23, 2020)

There are no adequate words ... but I’m glad you have happy, loving memories


----------



## Pepper (Dec 23, 2020)

Aw, (((Diva))).  Three years is nothing at all, it's still so fresh in your mind and heart.  Love to you Jersey Girl.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 23, 2020)

Thinking of you and sending you a hug  @OneEyedDiva you have beautiful memories of your loving husband that will never leave you


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 23, 2020)

What a wonderful and healthy way to spend you holidays, Diva.  My son could take a page from your book.  God Bless.


----------



## Jules (Dec 23, 2020)

Waking up with a laugh on this day.  These are warm memories.  Just as he would have wished for.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Dec 23, 2020)

So very sorry, always difficult, more so close to the holidays.
Mine will be gone 15 years in April, some days it’s easy others not so much, he was a big kid about Christmas, I’m always a little sad.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2020)

My condolences Diva.  It's wonderful that you had the warmth of laughter to remember, he sounds like a good loving man.  Sending you love and hugs.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 24, 2020)

He filled the hole in your heart with laughter.  Cool.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 27, 2020)

@hollydolly @RadishRose @peramangkelder @Lee @Kathleen’s Place @Remy @Judycat @Pecos @Gaer @Marie5656 @Kaila @Pepper @officerripley @CinnamonSugar @Kadee46 @Lewkat @Jules @Giantsfan1954 @SeaBreeze & @Phoenix 

*Thank you all for your kind, supportive words and lovely graphic comments which have given me much comfort
*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 1, 2021)

JasonP said:


> Sorry for your loss


Thank you Jason!


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 13, 2021)

Your husband came to remind you that he is still watching over you. My husband was always laughing and loved to make jokes. Over the two years there have been many signs that he is there watching over me. It comforts me. I was very worried about our dog because they were best buddies so I took him to an animal communicator. I was told that he does see my husband and often I catch him just sitting and staring and I wonder


----------

